# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  بحث فى الجرائم الجنسية ضد الطفل فى القانون التونسى

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة 
(١) تمثل الأخلاق أساس كل بنيان اجتماعي بدونها ينتفي كيانه وينصهر، فلا يمكن بحال من الأحوال الحصول على مجتمع سليم إلا متى كانت أخلاقه سوية وفي الواقع لا يعدو المجتمع إلا أن يكون مجموعة من الناس خاضعين لقوى ونظم عامة(٢) فمن المحال وجود مجتمع سوى مركب من أفراد غير سويين لذا فان أخلاق المجتمع من أخلاق إفراده الذين تغرس فيهم الفضيلة فيشبون عليها ومن الفلاسفة من قال إن مأساة الإنسان أنه كان في الأصل طفلا . 
فعلا، إن مأساة الإنسان أنه يبدأ حياته طفلا لا يملك حماية نفسه بنفسه ولكنه يملك أن يكون أساسا لكل المجتمعات. فكل إنسان تتأثر طباعه ونفسيه وانتماءاته وفق أخلاقه والتزاماته بنشأته في طفولته، فإن شبّ سويّا شاب على الطريق المستقيم والسليم وإن شبّ بنفسية مريضة سيفسح المجال لإنسان مريض يقوّض أساس البنيان الاجتماعي. إذن فإنه من البديهي القول أن أساس كل إنسان طفل وحتى نضمن سلامة هذا الإنسان من الناحية النفسية وانخراطه السويّ في المنظومة الاجتماعية، علينا أن نضمن نشأة سوية للطفل وأن نوفر له الحماية التي يحتاج إليها في فترة الطفولة وعند بلوغه سنّ الرشد. ثم إن هذه الحماية لها وجوه عديدة تتحد كلها في الأساس الذي تبنى عليه وهو أساس قانوني تشريعي. 
وهكذا تصبح مسؤولية حماية الطفل في كل مجتمع مسؤولية تشريعية وقانونية، فمتى وجدت منظومة قانونية هائلة وكافية لحماية الطفل إلاّ وفسح المجال لبقية المستويات للتدخل لتضع هذه القوانين موضع التطبيق وتنزل بها إلى الواقع لتحقق حماية الطفل من الخطر الذي يهدده. وهذه الحماية تتطلب جملة من الضمانات القانونية والمؤسسات الكفيلة بدعم الأسرة باعتبارها الخلية الأساسية لنشأة الطفل ورعايته وهي المحيط الطبيعي الذي يجب أن يوفر له أسباب النموّ المتوازن(٣)، وبالتالي خلق حصانة ذاتية الطفل. 
غير أن دور الأسرة وحده لا يكفي للقيام بهذه المهمة، فمن الضروري توفير ضمانات قانونية ردعية لحماية الأطفال من الخطر. وعلى هذا الأساس يتوجب علينا تحديد مصطلح الخطر الذي يتهدد الطفل فعن أي خطر نتحدث ؟ 
في ظل التغييرات السريعة التي تعيشها مجتمعاتنا اليوم سواء من الناحية الاجتماعية أو الاقتصادية أو التكنولوجية في العالم حدثت تطورات موازية للخطر الإجرامي الذي يتربص بالطفل، وأي خطر أكثر من تهديد الطفل في سلامته الجسدية والأخلاقية. ولعل ما يلفت الانتباه في هذا المجال هو الجرائم الجنسية التي ما فتئت ترتكب ضدّ الأطفال في العالم حتى كادوا ينقسمون بين ضحية لهذه الجرائم ومهدد بها. 
وهذا الخطر الذي يتربص بهذه الكائنات الصغيرة يستفز فينا غريزة الدفاع عن وجود أطفالنا ووجوب العناية بهم وإعدادهم أفضل إعداد تحسبا للمستقبل وضمانا للتركيبة الاجتماعية. 
وانطلاقا من أهمية الطفل كعنصر أساسي في مجتمعنا، ارتأينا التطرق إلى دراسة الجرائم الجنسية التي ترتكب ضده. ودراسة هذا الجانب، تطرح إشكالات مختلفة يضيق بها المجال وحتى نتبين معالم هذا البحث وجب علينا تحديد الإطار الذي سنتناول فيه هذا الموضوع لنمر بعد ذلك إلى المكانة إلي يحضى بها الطفل في القانون التونسي. 
إن مسألة الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال ترتكز على محورين: الأطفال من جهة والجرائم الجنسية من جهة أخرى وهذان المجالان يحتاجان إلى توضيح كُنهيهما لذلك وجب الوقوف عدد هذين المفهومين. 
1. تعريف الطفل 
إن إعطاء تعريف للطفل يعد أمر أساسي لبداية البحث ولكن هذا التعريف ليس له وجه واحد بل عدة وجوه فعلى أي مستوى سنعرف الطفل ؟ 
هل سنعرفه من منطلق علم النفس أي دراسة شخصية هذا الطفل ومدى قابليها لتسلسل الأحداث أم من منطلق بيولوجي أي سنركز على جسم الطفل وبُنيته؟ أم من خلال النظرة الفلسفية والمعتمدة على مدى عمق الوعي لدى الطفل وقدرته على تحمل المسؤولية ؟ 
أمام تذبذب هذه المقاييس كان من الضروري إيجاد مقاييس موّحدة لوضع تعريف للطفل وبعد عدة دراسات لم يجد الباحثون أفضل من مقياس السن لتحديد مفهوم الطفل ولقد تبنت القوانين الوضعية هذا المقياس لوضع سن يبدأ معها الحديث عن الحرية الجنسية من حيث حرية الاختيار والتعبير الإرادة ولئن اتفقت جلّ الدول على هذه المقاييس فإنها اختلفت من حيث تحديد السن المضبوطة حيث تختلف هذه السن من بلد إلى آخر خاصة في بلدان الاتحاد الأوروبي إذ يعتبر طفل كل شخص لم يتجاوز سن 18 سنة في فرنسا مثلا ويتراوح هذا السن بين 14 و16 في بقية بلدان الاتحاد باستثناء اسبانيا التي حددت هذه السن بـ 12 سنة. 
وهذا التذبذب في تحديد السن لا يخدم الهدف الذي نرمي إليه وهو حماية الطفل من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضده الأمر الذي يصعب الوصول إليه دون تقديم تعريف للطفل. 
بالنسبة للقانون التونسي فقد التزم المشرع بالسّن التي حددتها اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الطفل فعرف الطفل بالفصل الثالث من مجلة حماية الطفل بكونه "كل إنسان عمره اقل من ثمانية عشر عاما ما لم يبلغ إلى الرشد بمقتضى أحكام خاصة". 
ولكن هذا التعريف رغم وضوحه أثار جدلا وتساؤلات كثيرة فمن الفقهاء من تساءل عن الغاية من تحديد سنّ الثامنة عشر تحديدا إذ وجدوها سنا مبالغا فيها ومغالاة في الحماية. ففي سن الثامنة عشر، وحتى قبل أن يكون الشخص مدركا لأفعاله، من المفروض أن يتحمل مسؤولياته كاملة وليس في حاجة لمن يحميه حتى من إرادته لكن يمكن القول أن الإشكال الحقيقي الذي يطرحه تعريف القانون التونسي للطفل هو الفرق الذي أحدثه بين سن الرشد الجزائي وسن الرشد المدني. 
فلئن كان الشخص يعتبر راشدا جزائيا عند بلوغه سن الثامنة عشر فإنه يبقى قاصرا مدنيا وبالتالي يصبح من الضروري توحيد السن القانونية للرشد في القانون التونسي من خلال تحديد سنّ واحدة تقوم عليها المسؤولية سواء المدنية أو الجزائية. وبذلك يكون مفهوم الطفولة واضحا. 
وفي كل الأحوال اهتم المشرع التونسي بحماية الطفل في المجلة الجزائية فحدد له مقاييس أربعة للحماية من الجرائم الجنسية وهي سن الثالثة عشر، الخامسة عشر، الثامنة عشر وحتى العشرين. 
فما المقصود بالجرائم الجنسية ؟ 
2. مفهوم الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال
بالرجوع إلى مختلف النصوص القانونية المنظمة للجرائم الجنسية أو الأخلاقية عامة، لا نجد تعريفا واضحا بل إن المشرع اكتفي بتحديد الجرائم التي تدخل في إطارها. وغموض المشرع التونسي في هذا. فسح المجال إلى تدخل الفقهاء الذين قدموا تعاريف متعددة لهذه المصطلحات. 
فحين نتحدث عن الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال تتداخل في أذهاننا الأمور نجد أنفسنا نتحدث عن ألجرائم ألأخلاقية بصفة عامة مما حدا بنا إلى ضرورة التمييز بين هذين المصطلحين: الجرائم الجنسية والجرائم الأخلاقية.

----------

